

New app Clipp takes the nuisance out of bar tabs - tbindi
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/new-app-clipp-takes-the-nuisance-out-of-bar-tabs/

======
danpalmer
I hope that the push notifications for marketing aren't a crucial part of
their business plan, because that's explicitly forbidden in the App Store.

Unfortunately I can't see much of a reason for places to start accepting Clipp
tab payments without that incentive.

------
pedalpete
I'm curious how they make a business of this. Doesn't apple take a 30% cut of
every in-app purchase? Or are these purchases somehow not a part of that?

